# Anyone know factory length for 2003 Grizzly 660 Tie Rod



## vitalvelocity (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally bent one tie rod and had to limp home; during limp got a kink in the other tie rod. I believe my bike has a small lift on it and am not sure if i am going to need longer tie rods. Curious as to what the factory length is so i can compare to what i have currently. 

Thank oyu


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

You forgot to mention the exhaust falling off!


----------

